# King Fishing



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

I'll be down July 14-19 and am hoping to be able to pier fish unlike last year when all it did was rain. I have 3 rods that may or may not be equipped for kings and 1 that will most likely be used for Spanish mackerel and catching bait. I was wondering if y'all have any tips and tricks to increase my odds of catching a king and maybe a cobia. Thanks guys


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

A cobia from this pier this time of year is highly unlikely. It happens, but not with any real frequency. A bubble straw rig will be a great rig for spanish. Gotchas are also good.

For kings - pretty simple. Get some king leaders. Get some frozen cigar minnows. If you bring a rod for a sabiki rig you can catch your own live bait - cigar minnows, threadfin, hard tails. Best bite is usually in the early morning or late afternoon / evening. But it is possible at any part of the day.


----------

